# Anybody know these horses?



## kayleigh_and_rocky (15 April 2007)

I'm desperately trying to trace 2of my old horses so thought i'd give it a go on here as so many people are on here!

Firstly:
GOLIATH - 15.1hh tricoloured dutch warmblood gelding, would be about 12-15years old now, i bought him from holland, and sold him to a friend who then sold him on.  Fantastic temperament, and i miss him dearly














Dyson - "william" - 16.3hh irish draught x thoroughbred gelding, 7/8years old - bay with an unusual 'harry potter' stripe on his face.  Sold to a dealer.  When i had him, he was a very bad rearer, and was sold on to a girl who couldnt handle him and sold him on.  No idea where he is now but would love to know how he is.













If anyone knows or recognises these horses please pm me or reply to his post, really searching for any info, have searched BE, BSJA and BD website and neither are registered anymore (william has a record before i had him)
Thanks


----------



## CheekyCob (15 April 2007)

There's so many Galith looking horses about  I wouldn't know sorry.

Btw, I used to live In Hampshire lol. 

Kat xx


----------



## kayleigh_and_rocky (15 April 2007)

Where did you live?

Gollys tail is also white at top then black at bottom


----------



## equiweb (15 April 2007)

You could try adding an advert to here - http://www.tracingequines.co.uk


----------



## kayleigh_and_rocky (16 April 2007)

Thank you i might try that x


----------



## Ecila (16 April 2007)

WOW you make William look small!! he he!!

Good luck in finding them, i luckily still know where my old pony is!!


----------



## emilywag (16 March 2014)

Goliath is now in sussex, we own him, please email me if you'd like to see him etc, he is doing very well! emy99@hotmail.co.uk


----------



## Jnhuk (16 March 2014)

Hope the OP finds your post emily but don't think they have been on here for awhile (name grey not usual black colour)


----------



## cally6008 (16 March 2014)

Found OP on facebook I think, message sent


----------



## SatsumaGirl (19 March 2014)

Great news. Fingers crossed they reply!


----------



## MontysKeeper (10 January 2016)

Don't know if user is still using this account but I have "William" now known as Monty and doing very well


----------



## cally6008 (11 January 2016)

I've sent the OP a facebook message  Glad to hear Monty (aka William) is doing well


----------



## MontysKeeper (12 January 2016)

Thank you &#128522; Would attach some pics but not too sure how? He will be 19 in April and has brought my riding on leaps and bounds. Still going out and competing in SJ and looking forward to some XC in the summer


----------

